# Front plate?



## XTRAILSE336 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi,

I see that some XTRAIL owner's have a frront "XTRAIL" plate. Was that a dealer accessory? I would like to have one...

thanks


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

There was a dealer supplied front plate, (again assuming Canada ), but I never really liked it. It seemed a little cheap...
Alot of NA members actually had front plates made or made it themselves; perhaps those are what you are actually referring to.

There is a lot of info on this here:
http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?f=178


----------



## XTRAILSE336 (Sep 25, 2009)

ValBoo said:


> There was a dealer supplied front plate, (again assuming Canada ), but I never really liked it. It seemed a little cheap...
> Alot of NA members actually had front plates made or made it themselves; perhaps those are what you are actually referring to.
> 
> There is a lot of info on this here:
> http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?f=178


I see what you did...nice job. I think I'm going to go with the ''euro look''. I will try to find perhaps a jdm front plate...


----------



## warrenw (Sep 16, 2009)

I just picked up the dealer installed plate last week.
it is called a "Front Bumper Plug Cover" p/n 99998-XTRLCV
COST: $0.01 CDN.
Go to your Nissan dealer and pick one up. (not too often you can buy anything for a penny.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

warrenw said:


> I just picked up the dealer installed plate last week.
> it is called a "Front Bumper Plug Cover" p/n 99998-XTRLCV
> COST: $0.01 CDN.
> Go to your Nissan dealer and pick one up. (not too often you can buy anything for a penny.


Can you please post a photo of it?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

This picture was posted by member "Thorongil":





Hi Jalal,
as I remember, the Canadian dealer supplied front plate was as per above...


Warrenw,
can you confirm if the one you got look like the above?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yuck, no wonder it costs a penny LOL  I thought the X-TRAIL word would stand-out a bit more and was going to order some for our club photo shoot.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Yuck, no wonder it costs a penny LOL
> ...........


ha ha ha hahahahahahah 



...Well I am just guessing thats the one, but lets wait for Warrenw's confirmation.


----------



## warrenw (Sep 16, 2009)

MY $0.02 worth...
picture and install guide attached.









http://www3.telus.net/public/warshan/x-trail/nissan_x-trail_bumper_plug_install_v01.pdf

mine was missing when I received the x-trail. No front license plate here. Had to do something. It looks fine. The X-trail is my wife's winter beater.


----------

